# Phân Biệt Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Và Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (13/11/18)

*Thị trường có hai loại nệm cao su đó là nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su nhân tạo. Tuy một số đặc tính vật lý tương đối giống nhau nhưng mỗi loại nệm đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng của mình.*

Ông bà ta vẫn thường nói “ăn được ngủ được là tiên”, có ăn ngon miệng, ngủ đủ giấc thì chúng ta mới tràn đầy năng lượng, học tập và làm việc hiệu quả. Thế nhưng, làm thế nào để có được giấc ngủ ngon, câu hỏi này hẳn sẽ khiến không ít người phải băn khoăn. Thấu hiểu điều đó, các nhà sản xuất đã nghiên cứu và cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm nệm cao su với độ đàn hồi cao, êm ái, mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và giúp cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ của mọi người.





_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA_
​Thị trường có hai loại nệm cao su đó là nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su nhân tạo. Mỗi loại đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng. Bài viết dưới đây chúng tôi lần lượt phân tích và giúp bạn nắm rõ đầy đủ các thông tin này.

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Với thành phần 100% là cao su thiên nhiên dạng bọt, không pha lẫn với bất kỳ phụ gia nào, do vậy nệm cao su thiên nhiên khá chắc, mịn nguyên khối, không xảy ra tình trạng chảy nhựa hay xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng lâu dài. So với nệm cao su nhân tạo thì nó có độ bền vượt trội hơn hẳn, độ đàn hồi của nệm cũng giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể người nằm ở mọi tư thế, mang lại trạng thái thoải mái khi ngủ. Đặc biệt, cấu trúc bọt hở làm không khí lưu thông tốt hơn, tránh xảy ra tình trạng hầm nóng.

Ngoài ra, nệm cao su thiên nhiên không gây ảnh hưởng hay độc hại khi tiếp xúc qua da. Sau khi hết hạn, nó có khả năng tự phân hủy, đảm bảo tiêu chí bảo vệ môi trường. Tuy nhiên, điểm trừ của nệm là giá thành cao, cộng với việc xuất hiện các nguồn hàng giả, hàng nhái gây thiệt hại không nhỏ cho người sử dụng. Vậy nên, trước khi đưa ra quyết định người dùng nên cân nhắc thật kỹ, lựa chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín để tránh gặp phải tình trạng “tiền mất tật mang”.





_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA làm từ 100% cao su tự nhiên_
​
*2. Nệm cao su nhân tạo*
Đây là loại nệm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, thành phần là các hợp chất hóa học với đặc tính kháng khuẩn, dẻo dai, độ đàn hồi tốt. Cấu trúc bề mặt của nệm tương đối êm ái, đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho người nằm, vừa không xẹp lún, vừa tiết kiệm được chi phí hơn hẳn so với nệm cao suthiên nhiên.

Nếu như theo thời gian, khi bị ánh sáng mặt trời hay nhiệt độ tác động làm cho nệm cao su thiên nhiên bị bào mòn thì nệm cao su nhân tạo hoàn toàn có thể khắc phục được nhược điểm ấy. Điểm trừ của nó là quá êm ái và quá mềm. Do đó, trong nhiều trường hợp nệm quá mềm lại đem lại nhiều vấn đề cho người ngủ. Đặc biệt là những bệnh nhân bị gai cột sống cần một bề mặt có độ êm ái vừa phải thì nệm cao su nhân tạo không phải là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất.





_Phân biệt nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su nhân tạo_​
Thông qua những chia sẻ trên đây, hi vọng bạn đọc có thể phân biệt được nệm cao su nhân tạo và nệm cao su thiên nhiên, từ đó đưa ra quyết định phù hợp nhất cho mình. Nếu còn điều gì cần giải đáp, liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn đầy đủ hơn.

*TATANA*​


----------



## thuthuytatana (21/11/18)

Cách phân biệt khá hay


----------

